# Newly Planted Tank



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello out there,
I am new to this hobby. I am hoping to get some advice on what I am doing and if it is right. I have applied all the information I have researched. What I have is a 55 gal. tank with gravel and sand as substrate,1 large piece of drift wood,1 anacharis,2 blood stargrass,3 jap fans,1 dwarf lily, 4 dwarf onions,1 ambulia, 10 sagittaria subulata,1 red spotozelot sword and 8 crypt walkeri. I have a current (satellite) lighting putting out I believe to be 130 watts with a DYI co2. I planted everything a few days ago in an already established tank. The plants seem to be doing well. However, I seem to get confused on what the ph and kh levels will do in a planted tank. The ph level before plants was 7.0. Since the plants have been in the ph has spiked to 7.8. Is this normal and if not, what am I doing wrong. The ammonia is 0, but the nitrate is around .50. I change 5 gallons of water every other day. This does not seem to be helping. 
Any words of wisdom?
Sorry for the essay. 
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First of all I would add more fast growing plants in the beginning, planting heavily will help keep algae at bay.

The PH does not really matter to plants, only to fish you are keeping. I'm not sure way your PH has risen but injecting C02 will help lower the PH. Before injecting C02 make sure that your KH is at 3 or above, this will help keep the PH stable. 


Nitrates at .50 is low, you will need to keep N03 at around 10ppm and P04 around 1ppm. You will need to start dosing ferts, if you have not already.


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks -I guess I'll need to get a KH test kit, is there one for the PO4 as well? is that phosphate? as far as dosing what is best I have some tabs that came with the plants and some liquid iron that came with the co2 any suggestions?

thanks again
R


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

One of the reason your ph went up could be after you planted your tank, the plants stripped the water column of CO2. DIY CO2 system may not produce enough carbon dioxide for your tank. Consider investing in a pressurized CO2 or get another batch of yeast going.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

azfishguy said:


> One of the reason your ph went up could be after you planted your tank, the plants stripped the water column of CO2. DIY CO2 system may not produce enough carbon dioxide for your tank. Consider investing in a pressurized CO2 or get another batch of yeast going.


I second azfishguy's response. The CO2 is more than likely being used by the plants forcing your pH up. Put a second (and maybe a third) 2 liter bottle of DIY CO2 on the tank. If you go with 2 bottles, make up a new batch for one of the bottles every week. Definately invest in a KH test kit to monitor your CO2 levels especially if you add the second (and third) 2 liter of DIY CO2.

There are PO4 (phosphate) test kits. Depending on the LFS in your area, you may have to order a kit online. Ihave found that most test kits are cheaper online, even when you include the shipping.

As stated by TrenaC, make sure you keep decent amounts of NO3 (nitrates) and PO4 (phosphates) in the tank. The plants need these nutrients to grow porperly. Nitrates in the range of 10-20 ppm and phosphates in the range of 1-2 ppm should work fine. Don't stress too much in trying to maintain these numbers though. The important thing is not to run out of anything and cause the plant's growth to slow.


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

allright, thanks for the input everyone my plants, fish and I appreciate the help

R


----------

